
Ask HN: A single compose interface for email, notes, posts etc? - hliyan
Whenever I have a thought or an idea, I find the decision of which app to open to write it down (Evernote? Twitter? Medium? Email? Todo? Wiki? Google Doc?) ends up interrupting the flow of thoughts.<p>I&#x27;ve been looking for a single compose interface (preferably something like the quick &quot;Save to Evernote&quot; popup window that is accessible from the Mac menubar. Something where I can first take down my idea&#x2F;note&#x2F;thought&#x2F;message, and <i>then</i> select how to store&#x2F;share it: e.g. store as note, create todo, send as email, tweet, start document, Medium post etc.<p>Does such a universal compose tool exist? If not, do you think it will be worthwhile for someone to create one?
======
MikeTLive
Years ago the (obvious to me) revelation that all these different services and
tools are showing slices and summaries of the same larger article. Twitter is
a headline publisher. Slashdot/HN/lobsters/Facebook are publishing the summary
paragraph. Email and blogs are still the host for the long form article.

Take a stroll through journalism textbooks, identify all the parts of a
successful publications lifecycle, and provide all elements and you might
reinvent publishing such that it satisfies all the current and future needs
while still meeting the old style too.

